

Hacker News Directory: Meet people from other companies - jmtame
http://jmtame.posterous.com/hacker-news-directory-meet-people-from-other

======
j_baker
I hate to be the grammar police, but a little bit of capitalization goes a
long way.

~~~
kloncks
typing in all small letters is a movement though

------
luminary
I think you should allow an option for secondary email address for
communication. I don't want to use my corporate or school id for HN-related
stuff.

------
jrockway
Hah. Something about the proxy server we have at work makes this unnecessary.
If HN takes too long to respond, I end up logged in as a HN-reading coworker
:)

Maybe there needs to be a "cache-control: no-cache" header, or something.

~~~
pg
I recently heard from him. He gets your pages too. But I don't think you're
actually logged in as one another, in the sense of being able to do anything
(e.g. vote) as one another.

If you know of anything I can change to prevent HN pages being catched by your
proxy, please let me know.

~~~
marcinw
Serve pages with the "Cache-Control: private" HTTP header.

~~~
pg
Thanks. I just added that header in what I believe are the right cases. Please
let me know if you still see the problem, jrockway (allowing time for caches
to clear).

~~~
jrockway
Will do. Thanks for taking a look.

------
cscotta
I'd love to sign up, but apparently students and employees of eight companies
can register.

Would the creator consider opening this up? Those of us who work for smaller
companies and businesses would love to have the opportunity to connect without
being on the same level as Googlers.

~~~
jmtame
what's your company's email?

~~~
tomh-
Just wondering, why should the users go through this "annoying" process of
getting their company/school added to the directory. This would be more user
friendly if it was done automatically as part of the signup process. Signing
up for a new service is already annoying enough as it is. Emailing to get
"permission" to sign up is a step to far for me to use any service which
requires to do so.

~~~
jmtame
any u.s. school is automatically added. as for companies, we wanted to target
it at students doing internships at places like google and facebook. there's
nothing to stop you from joining with your company, and I would agree that
part is annoying. it should speed up over time.

------
alec
How is this better than a mapping between uid and LinkedIn?

------
SingAlong
I went to the page hoping to signup, but I fall into 1.5 categories. Sorry for
the humour. Anyway, I'm a student from a not-well-known college and I'm a
freelancer. How do I signup as a freelancer?

Do you also accept companies from outside US?

------
nopassrecover
What is the motivation behind limited types on schools/companies?

~~~
jmtame
it's only slow starting off, but as we add more companies it will become
easier. it seems like the most intuitive way to categorize the directory.
enter company email, done. most students will probably intern at a few places
(google, facebook, microsoft, etc)

------
carbocation
I think it would make plenty of sense to let companies see students, and vice-
versa.

